# Important meetingEVERYONE PLEASE READ



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Next Monday night (OCT 11) from 6-9 pm. We are having an emergency meeting to make sure sportsmen know what the current status is AND WHAT EACH OF YOU CAN DO TO HELP get wolves removed from the endangered Species ACT, and give ALL states the right to manage wolves and restore and protect game herds.

Every sportsmen and rancher in the country needs to get behind the US congressional bill HR 6028. The anti-hunters will go nuts, it is simple vote, us or them.

The meeting will be held at Tom Mowers house, he has a room that holds up to 400 people, we hope it is full. Every SFW, MDF, RMEF member is invited. If that room fills up, we will fill up the shooting range or bowling alley to.

Tom’s house is located 5 miles up the LEFT hand fork of Hobble Creek Canyon (Springville) Just past his big yellow metal Barn on the right side of the road, is the new bridge crossing Hobble Creek that leads up to his house. Hobble Creek Canyon is accessed by taking I-15 Exit 260 in Springville, and go east on 400 south to the mouth of HC Canyon. Just past the HC golf course, the road splits, take the left fork and go five miles, you will see the sign.

Pizza and drinks will be served.

This meeting will detail exactly where we are in this process and what everyone needs to do, from grass roots, to guides/outfitters/taxidermists to the hunting industry leaders like Barnes bullets, Browning, Hoyt, etc.

I know that in Utah Monday night meetings are rare, but to win the wolf war, and ensure family hunting in the future, we have got to step it up and have you all help sportsmen across America figure out what has got to be done in every state.

You all are the keys to keeping our hunting heritage. please RSVP via email. Bring your hunting buddies, might just see a monster buck or bull in Tom’s back yard for fun.

Thanks


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not part of the groups but they got ahold of the taxidermist to let us know and would like us to come


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

“It has been decades since wild animals were aggressively repelled from human habitat, and they now brazenly make themselves at home in manicured suburbs. It used to be that men killed and hunted encroaching creatures. But thanks to decades of cultural and legal emasculation, our queered men folk no longer have the urge or license to protect home and hearth.“ - Ilana Mercer

You emasculated and queered men enjoy your meeting, it will profit you nothing! The only way to deal with force, is more force and I don't think anyone is up for the fight. The wolves will go where they please and you "sportsmen" will tuck tail and go along with whatever the feds tell you to do. ENJOY!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Too bad Don and his cronnie hunters in Utah didn't support the fishermen when they needed support (he came out against the Court's ruling to allow angler access to rivers and streams) or you could count on anglers being on your side. Don shoots the hunter in the foot again! Good luck to the big bad wolves and PETA. You guys can't eat all the game animals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

DBCooper said:


> "It has been decades since wild animals were aggressively repelled from human habitat, and they now brazenly make themselves at home in manicured suburbs. It used to be that men killed and hunted encroaching creatures. But thanks to decades of cultural and legal emasculation, our queered men folk no longer have the urge or license to protect home and hearth." - Ilana Mercer
> 
> You emasculated and queered men enjoy your meeting, it will profit you nothing! The only way to deal with force, is more force and I don't think anyone is up for the fight. The wolves will go where they please and you "sportsmen" will tuck tail and go along with whatever the feds tell you to do. ENJOY!





HighNDry said:


> Too bad Don and his cronnie hunters in Utah didn't support the fishermen when they needed support (he came out against the Court's ruling to allow angler access to rivers and streams) or you could count on anglers being on your side. Don shoots the hunter in the foot again! Good luck to the big bad wolves and PETA. You guys can't eat all the game animals.


I am with Goob. Both of these posts have me scratchin my head. I can't speak for everyone Mr.DB but I am not emasculated and I ain't no dam queer,not by a long shot. Maybe you should go back to playin your skin flute or keep your yap shut unless you have got something to contribute.

You surprise me HND.You are going to turn your back on everybody because Don Peay is a doosh of the first order? Come on man you've got more intelligence and class than that.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Are these wolves bothering the same ranchers who did not support the fishers in their want to fish the public owned water of the state as it crossed their private property?

Then I too say, oh well.


----------

